# Wombat



## Herbiev (Feb 24, 2011)

http://emob1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/Herbiev1/P2243465.jpg
This is my first build that i have affectionately named wombat. It is heavy,powerful and slow. Around 300 rpm @ 40 psi
Herbie


----------



## kd7fhg (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks good, but where is the video?
Rex


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 24, 2011)

Too bad it doesn't shoot a gun or wave a sword.---Then you could call it the Combat Wombat!!!!


----------



## Artie (Feb 24, 2011)

...... and for those who dont know what a Wombat is. An Aussie marsupial mammal who is "heavy, powerful and slow"..







Able to 'kill' a car with a single (once only, suicide tactic) hit..... actually seen an I beam drop axle in an old prime mover bent solidly after an encounter of the 'Wombat kind'.

An adult Wombat is typically 400 to 450 cm (oops...mm folks :-[)high and a meter long but larger fellas sometimes wander the night. As an aside the Wombat is the largest burrowing animal... and damn they can shift some dirt as he digs his 30 meter tunnel into your lawn...!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow!!!---450 Cm high!!! Lets see now, thats 4500 mm. Divided by 25.4 is about 177". Divided by 12 is Uh--14.8 feet. Damn---If them things are almost 15 foot high, I wouldn't want to hit one either!!!


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 24, 2011)

Bravo, Very nice work Herbie. :bow:

It looks like you put quite a bit of time into your project.

I really like the quality of workmanship.

-MB


----------



## Artie (Feb 24, 2011)

My apologies Herbie, I forgot to pass on my congrats on a great looking job. Would be fantastic to see a vidoe of it doing its thing.

Artie


----------



## Herbiev (Feb 24, 2011)

Oops. I forgot that wombats are native to Australia. Thanks for the input Artie. And yes Rex, there will be a video in a couple of weeks when I get my new phone with a camera. The wombat is 44 to 45 cms high(15 to 18 inches). Originally the flywheel was way out of balance. Behaved like a kangaroo.


----------

